# Ariens model 921030 model deluxe



## coobie (Aug 25, 2014)

*Ariens model 921030 model deluxe(PICS ADDED)*

First time poster with a question.I came across a 2011 areins 28 inch deluxe model 921030 (254cc engine)in excellent condition for $550.The owner tells me he has used it only 6 times.Is this a fair price?Thank you.


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

ALOHA to the forms.. 500.00 for a 2011. that ain't half bad..


----------



## db9938 (Nov 17, 2013)

Welcome, and that seems reasonable, sight unseen.


----------



## coobie (Aug 25, 2014)

It was on the local craigs list.I commited to buy it this evening and will pick it up Thursday


----------



## liftoff1967 (Jan 15, 2014)

welcome to the forum.

The seller is right in the ball park. This time of the year, come in with (5) 100 bills and see if he bites. Hide a $50 in your boot or sumthing to close the deal if it is really clean.


----------



## db9938 (Nov 17, 2013)

Agreed, if you can, post the link and we can give you a better opinion on what you are looking at.


----------



## coobie (Aug 25, 2014)

db9938 said:


> Agreed, if you can, post the link and we can give you a better opinion on what you are looking at.


I would be he already deleted his craigs list posting after I told him I would buy it.He was asking $675 I offered him $500 and was told no way.He said the least he would take was $550.I still am happy with the deal


----------



## coobie (Aug 25, 2014)

Picked up the ariens deluxe today.It,s not a model 921030 but model 921022.It has the briggs 1150 polar force engine.Ordered a set of armorskids for it also.I am happy with my purchase


----------



## uberT (Dec 29, 2013)

Nice! Congratulations!


----------



## db9938 (Nov 17, 2013)

That looks as though it was never used. Congrats on that find.


----------



## coobie (Aug 25, 2014)

db9938 said:


> That looks as though it was never used. Congrats on that find.


The guy I bought it from stated he only used it a total of 6 times.From the looks of the machine I tend to believe him


----------



## coobie (Aug 25, 2014)

My armorskids came today and I got them installed.I guess were ready for winter,let er snow


----------



## liftoff1967 (Jan 15, 2014)

I like my Armor skids on my Ariens. Slides much smother.


----------



## loneraider (Oct 26, 2013)

You will love your new Ariens ---Coobie 
I have the exact same model and year as yours. I added a few things to mine , went a little crazy but she sure is Purdy !!

Ok 1st on the list was a set of heated grips from Ariens ,bought them on line. They give you another harness ,for the light, to run the heated grips
easy install as its plug & play. So I bought another light for the left side
nice to have dual lights at night !!. I took both bulbs out and replaced them with LED'S. Really bright now. With the LED'S you can run the lights and heated grips at the same time. Uses around 50 watts off the engine.

2nd. I went out and bought the Ariens melt buddy...... great addition 
to the snowblower. The only thing I did was drill a couple of holes 
on the bottom where the salt discharges to make the hole bigger.
It should work much better this year. It also has the very same trigger on it as your machine for the autoturn. You mount the melt buddy
trigger on the right side. 

3rd Well I added wheels instead of skid plates ., 2 for each side ,got them from home depot so they would not scratch up my drive way
so far so good . I like the wheels ,just makes moving it around a whole lot easier.

Well Coobie enjoy your Ariens snowblower. This model has some of the best features that Ariens put on a snowblower..


----------



## coobie (Aug 25, 2014)

loneraider said:


> You will love your new Ariens ---Coobie
> I have the exact same model and year as yours. I added a few things to mine , went a little crazy but she sure is Purdy !!
> 
> Ok 1st on the list was a set of heated grips from Ariens ,bought them on line. They give you another harness ,for the light, to run the heated grips
> ...


Good looking upgrades you did there !! What type of replacement led bulb did you put in?Do you have the bulb number?Thanks,coobie


----------



## loneraider (Oct 26, 2013)

I bought these at the flea market here in town 

spotlight cob
4 watt black
mr 16 12 volt
color white


MR16 4W 12V 3000K-3500K LED Spotlight Bulb White Light Energy Saving Hot Sale online listing .

Hand warmer kit ......Ariens Handwarmer Kit Part # 72000700 for 2 stage snowblowers..... online listing

Could not find the actual headlight listing today but an Ariens dealer
would be able to set you up.
Dave


----------



## coobie (Aug 25, 2014)

Thanks for the information


----------



## Ultramag (Oct 15, 2020)

coobie said:


> *Ariens model 921030 model deluxe(PICS ADDED)*
> 
> First time poster with a question.I came across a 2011 areins 28 inch deluxe model 921030 (254cc engine)in excellent condition for $550.The owner tells me he has used it only 6 times.Is this a fair price?Thank you.


Little over priced. I bought a 2013 Deluxe 30 921013 for $600 CDN. Little over $420 US. It was 5 years old & a couple was moving & wanted$900. I countered with $600. They accepted & it was barely used. I have used now for 4 years & not a hiccup. There are deals out there. Just hunt for them.


----------



## CarlB (Jan 2, 2011)

Ultramag said:


> Little over priced. I bought a 2013 Deluxe 30 921013 for $600 CDN. Little over $420 US. It was 5 years old & a couple was moving & wanted$900. I countered with $600. They accepted & it was barely used. I have used now for 4 years & not a hiccup. There are deals out there. Just hunt for them.


that post is from 8 years ago.


----------

